# Is there a way...(taillights)



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

I have a 99 se-l and I bought it from the dealer without the se-l lights on it. It came with the red and orange instead of the red and white. For the past year I had altezzas installed but recentley the converter went bad and the brake light no longer would work but the blinker and parking lights did out of the same bulb. I had to install my stock lights again so I could pass my inspection. Is there anyway I can make the orange on my lights white?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

theres no way to make the orange CLEAR...

but U have one of two options...

1) u can paint the orange red with Testors transparent candy apple red paint 
and have all red tails...

or

2) just purchase the SE-L tails


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

whiteb14 said:


> theres no way to make the orange CLEAR...
> 
> but U have one of two options...
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response. I was going to purchase another pair of euro lights but there made so cheap! How much are se-l tails and does it look good when the orange is painted red? Will the red match my car or the rest of the light?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

martpro11 said:


> Thanks for your response. I was going to purchase another pair of euro lights but there made so cheap! How much are se-l tails and does it look good when the orange is painted red? Will the red match my car or the rest of the light?


se-l tails are pretty pricey NEW... about 170-180 for the pair. used are really hard to find. check car-part.com

the red paint is almost a perfect match... just keep adding coats until it matches real good. clear coat also helps a lil bit of course


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

Yes but will the red paint match the red on my car or the red on my light. Because my car is red and the red taillight is a darker red.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

it matches the red on the TAILS.


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

Do you think all red tails would look good? I have the middle bar between the tail lights painted red to match the rest of my car.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

all red might actually look TOO RED. i really think u should consider the SE-L tail lights and call it a day. but thats solely up to u...

why dont u post a pic of ur rear? im sure someone can photoshop all these options on ur car so u can decide what would be better.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

I would go bitching to the dealer that sold you the car..


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

Is there a way you can paint the orange white? Or is that impossible?


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

I can get you a set of SE-L's from the dealer.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

martpro11 said:


> Is there a way you can paint the orange white? Or is that impossible?


THATS pretty much impossible... remember... the lens is clear on the SE-L's NOT white.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I gotz mad sweet SE-L tails... I'd like to see a pic of your car, I think I've seen it on 211 in middletown... anyway get the SE-L tails, they look better, and if you look you can find them for a good price used, you just gotta look.


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

DryBoy said:


> I gotz mad sweet SE-L tails... I'd like to see a pic of your car, I think I've seen it on 211 in middletown... anyway get the SE-L tails, they look better, and if you look you can find them for a good price used, you just gotta look.


Yea im always on 211, it probably was me. Im not gonna get the se-l tails because im sick of buying tail lights and re installing them, its starting to become a broken record. So I think im gonna paint the orange red and keep it that way. I loved how the altezzas looked on my car but oh well....I havnt posted a pic because I dont have a digital camera.


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

NismoXR said:


> I can get you a set of SE-L's from the dealer.



How much are a pair?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I got my SEL tails for 70 + shipping (80 shipped)


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

DryBoy said:


> I got my SEL tails for 70 + shipping (80 shipped)



How so cheap?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

now lets all post pics of our sel tails . i give permission to photoshop this pic if anyone want to show this guy some ideas on a b-14.


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

i did the red paint thing.
in the pic, the driver side was painted and the passenger was not yet. i painted both sides more red to match better than in this pic but it will just give u an idea of whats possible.
mav


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

here are my SE-L tails... i got mine for 85 shipped a LOOOONG time ago. A fellow board member sold em to me after purchasing altezzas


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

heres a pic of my car with SEL tail on the left and a amber one on the right









and another


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

oh and they were cheap because I foudn them on car-part.com, if you look you could probably find them for a good price too... it may take about an hour to find them tho, theres a lot of sentra tails to go thru, I found a set for 100 bucks, look in the wanted to buy section.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)




----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Im trying to find out a price on a set of the tails from the dealer. I'll let you know asap.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

187 shipped from steve @ mossy


----------

